# Monster halibut at Icy Bay Lodge in 2015



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I visited the Icy Bay Lodge with Scott last July with no idea what to expect as the operation was new and there was little fishing info from the lodge. 
The trip was full of surprise. I visited many fishing lodges in Alaska and British Columbia almost every year for two decades. First of all, I never experienced such a fabulous halibut fishing on jigs like I had in Icy Bay Lodge. And the lodge itself is very clean and they have every thing you need. 
It is hard to believe such a nice lodge exist in such a remote area with no road access. 
All staff are friendly and courteous. Gourmet food are provided every day prepared by excellent cook, Tara.

I visit the lodge again in early July and they said there are still openings for halibut in summer. 
I like other fishermen experience what I experienced at the lodge last year.

Here are openings:

May 31 - June 6 6 spots
June 7 - June 13 5 spots
July 12 - July 18 6 spots

They takes only upto 6 fishermen at the same time.
The normal rate is $3,000 per person per trip excluding airfare and tip. But they offer $500 discount for the trips above to fill all spots. Extra expenses are 7.5 percent tax, $350 airfare from Yakutat and the Lodge (round trip) and tip.

Contact Todd Robertson at 303-520-6344 or [email protected] for booking and inquiries.

---------------------

Here are general info and recommendation.

-Major airline fly to Yakutat twice a day. One from Anchorage and one from Seattle. 
I recommend to arrive at Yakutat one day before you fly to the lodge from Yakutat.

There are several lodges/motels in Yakutat you can stay one night. 
My recommendation is Leonard's Landing Lodge. The owner Annette is super nice lady and she can pick you up at the airport arranged in advance.

Yakutat is well known for salmon fishing in the rivers and Annette can help you if you like to fish salmon in the river while in Yakutat.

- You have 5 days fishing while in the Lodge, but you can expect not to fish halibut for all 5 days due to weather. In fact, you can not fish halibut two days in a row physically as one day halibut fishing requires long hours. We came back to the lodge after halibut fishing after 9:00 pm and crew had to work until midnight to have dinner and to clean fish.

While you don't fish halibut, they provide sightseeing or salmon fishing on the boat. King salmon are available in the ocean in June and July. Or you can relax at the lodge or take walk if you are not afraid of bears.  The area is very remote and there is no other human being within 60 miles.

- The most productive halibut ground is about 30 - 35 miles off the Lodge. It is a kind of sea mount coming up 90' - 100' from deep. You expect to catch halibut, ling cod, black bass or yelloweye rock fish on every drift on jigs or bait. They are all big. All tackle are provided by the boat. You might bring some your favorite halibut jigs. Bottom is not sticky and you can enjoy light tackle for big halibut as we did last year. Crew Devon and Michael are great guys and you will enjoy fishing with them. 
After fishing, they clean all fish and put in vacuum bags for you to take home.

- Expect to gain some weight because Tara makes fine food which you can expect at fine restaurants. 
General manager Wayne and Tara are wonderful couple and you feel like they are your close friends from the start you meet them.

If you need any info from me, let me know. For booking, contact Todd directly. I just want to introduce this wonderful lodge to other fishermen.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Great look'n fish K


----------

